# Looking for people who want to take their art to the next level



## PaxTerra (May 2, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I'm really trying to improve my art skills and become a better artist so I'm asking if there is someone(s) out there who want the same thing and would like to collaborate? 
What I mean is that we will follow each others on whatever media we upload regularly to and post constructive critique and tips&tricks. I'm also open for having like a private chat(like a Telegram group) where we can help each others discuss new ideas to draw and give more personal feedback. 

I'm currently trying to learn how to draw anthro canines better but I also draw humans. I want to draw landscapes too but I'm such a beginner in that regard.
Here is my DA gallery(where I keep all of my art) if you want to know what kind of style I pursue: https://www.deviantart.com/paxtellus/gallery/all

Best wishes
PaxTerra


----------



## Saokymo (May 3, 2021)

I’m always looking to improve & collaborate with fellow artists! This type of thread may be better suited for the main art forum instead of General Discussion, though.

From looking at your gallery, I’d say you already have an excellent grasp of fundamental anatomy & composition; now it’s just a matter of practice and busting out of your habits/comfort zone.

My FA gallery is here if you’d like to check it out. I have a DA account under the same user name as well (Saokymo), but haven’t updated it as much cos I don’t like what they’ve done to the site lately. If you like using Discord and such, my handle there is Saokymo #1598 - please feel free to add me as a friend & strike up a conversation!


----------



## PaxTerra (May 3, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> I’m always looking to improve & collaborate with fellow artists! This type of thread may be better suited for the main art forum instead of General Discussion, though.
> 
> From looking at your gallery, I’d say you already have an excellent grasp of fundamental anatomy & composition; now it’s just a matter of practice and busting out of your habits/comfort zone.
> 
> My FA gallery is here if you’d like to check it out. I have a DA account under the same user name as well (Saokymo), but haven’t updated it as much cos I don’t like what they’ve done to the site lately. If you like using Discord and such, my handle there is Saokymo #1598 - please feel free to add me as a friend & strike up a conversation!



Thank you for replying! I kinda realized after I posted this thread that there was probably a better place for it, but I couldn't find a way to move it. If there is a way, or a moderator is available, I would definitely want it moved to a more appropriate place. 

I will absolutely add you on Discord! Expect a message in a very near future!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

i never join in collabs because i can't relate to the other person (structure) involved.


----------



## Saokymo (May 6, 2021)

It’s not a collab project, more like an artist support group to share tips & tricks, ask for feedback and learn to improve together.


----------



## PaxTerra (May 6, 2021)

Indeed. You draw the style you like and do your own projects and if you wish for feedback we will try, to the best of our abilities!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

i just can't talk to people from the affinity community for too long without an argument


----------



## GentleButter (May 12, 2021)

My goal is always to improve and a large portion of my time lately is spent grinding to do so. Always looking for folks to chat with and motivate each other


----------



## GentleButter (May 12, 2021)

PaxTerra said:


> I'm currently trying to learn how to draw anthro canines better but I also draw humans. I want to draw landscapes too but I'm such a beginner in that regard.
> Here is my DA gallery(where I keep all of my art) if you want to know what kind of style I pursue: https://www.deviantart.com/paxtellus/gallery/all
> 
> Best wishes
> PaxTerra


If you're looking to improve landscapes we could all follow bob Ross tutorials together digitally and put anthros over them, haha


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (May 13, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> If you're looking to improve landscapes we could all follow bob Ross tutorials together digitally and put anthros over them, haha


I think you're on to something here! All hail the Happy Trees.

But really though, the idea of a collaboration of artists supporting artists is a sweet idea. Though I'm definitely not as good as you folks, I'm always willing to group up with others so we can tackle our artistic problems.


----------



## PaxTerra (May 13, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> My goal is always to improve and a large portion of my time lately is spent grinding to do so. Always looking for folks to chat with and motivate each other


Hello! Nice to meet you! The grind never ends for sure.  I figured it would be nice to have a small group of people where we can safely request feedback and supporting each others. I'm going to put together a server on discord for that purpose so if you want, I can add you. 



GentleButter said:


> If you're looking to improve landscapes we could all follow bob Ross tutorials together digitally and put anthros over them, haha


Happy little trees and happy foxes frolicking around X)


----------



## PaxTerra (May 13, 2021)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I think you're on to something here! All hail the Happy Trees.
> 
> But really though, the idea of a collaboration of artists supporting artists is a sweet idea. Though I'm definitely not as good as you folks, I'm always willing to group up with others so we can tackle our artistic problems.


Hi there! If you have discord, send me your discord name here or through message and I will add you to the nascent server.


----------



## GentleButter (May 18, 2021)

I'm bumping this for being the most wholesome art inspiration ive encountered in awhile <3


----------



## PercyD (May 18, 2021)

Such a nice style! Definitely keep going~


----------



## margiebeard (May 20, 2021)

I'm very interested in this idea, because I'm always unsatisfied with my art but have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I can draw things that look like what they're meant to, but the actual art isn't nice to look at, you know? I'm definitely not creative, too. My furaffinity is here and deviantart is here.


----------



## PaxTerra (May 20, 2021)

margiebeard said:


> I'm very interested in this idea, because I'm always unsatisfied with my art but have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I can draw things that look like what they're meant to, but the actual art isn't nice to look at, you know? I'm definitely not creative, too. My furaffinity is here and deviantart is here.


Looking at your DA and FA, I would definitely not say that you aren't creative. I see a lot of creativity in your gallery.  But if you want, I can add you to our discord server and we can see if we can help you get where you want to be.


----------



## GentleButter (May 22, 2021)

Getting wholesomely swollsome in an art sense in this discord! >


----------



## Ghostbird (May 25, 2021)

Id love to join!


----------



## JAIBAA (May 26, 2021)

me too


----------



## moutymoo (May 26, 2021)

I'd love to be a part of this too ! here's my DA !


----------



## PaxTerra (May 28, 2021)

Ghostbird said:


> Id love to join!


Wonderful! Send me your discord name and I add you to the group!  <3


----------



## PaxTerra (May 28, 2021)

JAIBAA said:


> me too


Yes! Send me a discord name and I add you! <3


----------



## PaxTerra (May 28, 2021)

moutymoo said:


> I'd love to be a part of this too ! here's my DA !


Hey you! <3 Send me your discord name and I add you!


----------



## GentleButter (Jun 1, 2021)

the squad grows evermore art swoll


----------



## GentleButter (Jun 27, 2021)

all this and more educational content available on our discord server, aimed at improving our art, haha


----------



## PaxTerra (Jun 27, 2021)

We are currently a small group of dedicated individuals helping each others improve our art!  We share tips and give constructive criticism for everyone involved while at the same time having tons of fun! If you are interested in joining our discord server, send me your discord name and I will add you!


----------



## GentleButter (Jul 1, 2021)

PaxTerra said:


> We are currently a small group of dedicated individuals helping each others improve our art!  We share tips and give constructive criticism for everyone involved while at the same time having tons of fun! If you are interested in joining our discord server, send me your discord name and I will add you!


heheh also sometimes we share cursed art that should never be seen by mortal eyes


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm interested, my discord is temetnosce88#9118.


----------



## GentleButter (Jul 1, 2021)

a


TemetNosce88 said:


> I'm interested, my discord is temetnosce88#9118.


aaaaaaaaaa! its my boi, temet!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jul 2, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> heheh also sometimes we share cursed art that should never be seen by mortal eyes


Howdy! I commented on here before, but didn't get around to making a Discord account until recently. Show me the cursed art! ....And I'll contribute cursed doodles as well.

ExtinguishedHope#4790


----------



## PaxTerra (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello everyone! Just wanted to say that our 20-people strong Discord art support server is still open for members! We share art tips, tutorials and encouragement so we can advance our art to the next level in our art journeys as well as just hanging out. So if you are interested, drop your Discord name here and I be sure to add you.  <3


----------



## Nike_M_Aguaraguazu (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey, this is nice! May I join? I hope we can grow together

My discord name is Nike Aguaraguazu#4245


----------



## Pink.Kobold (Sep 26, 2021)

Am I able to join as well?


----------



## PaxTerra (Sep 26, 2021)

Nike_M_Aguaraguazu said:


> Hey, this is nice! May I join? I hope we can grow together
> 
> My discord name is Nike Aguaraguazu#4245


Absolutely! I sent you a request!


----------



## PaxTerra (Sep 26, 2021)

Pink.Kobold said:


> Am I able to join as well?


Yes, of course! I just need your Discord name.


----------



## Pink.Kobold (Sep 26, 2021)

PaxTerra said:


> Yes, of course! I just need your Discord name.


I think this is it: Tambian#3054


----------



## PaxTerra (Sep 27, 2021)

Kol-dia said:


> I want to join. Kol-dia#8865


Awesome!  I sent you a request!


----------



## marshmellerditty (Sep 29, 2021)

omfg i've wanted a server like this for so long, gonna dm you my discord


----------



## Kerosinner (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi there! Are you interested in 3d art? I`m looking for ways to improve in this direction and maybe can help someone with it.


----------



## moutymoo (Sep 29, 2021)

Kerosinner said:


> Hi there! Are you interested in 3d art? I`m looking for ways to improve in this direction and maybe can help someone with it.


We can give anatomy tips and art tips in general, there are a few of us that know some 3D stuff so we might be able to do smth


----------



## PaxTerra (Sep 29, 2021)

Kerosinner said:


> Hi there! Are you interested in 3d art? I`m looking for ways to improve in this direction and maybe can help someone with it.


I studied 3D Art for several years and even have a degree in in. But I gave that up and moved back to 2D, but I'm sure I and some others will be able to help you regardless.  Send me your discord name and I add you!


----------



## Luxalpa (Oct 1, 2021)

Luxalpa#8752 if you don't mind a beginner in your group


----------



## PaxTerra (Oct 2, 2021)

Luxalpa said:


> Luxalpa#8752 if you don't mind a beginner in your group


Don't worry! We are all of different skill levels in the group. <3. I sent you a request!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 13, 2021)

Bumping because this is one of the best and most helpful groups of artists I've ever come across.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Damn, I wish I was this motivated to draw. But eh, the problem is in me mostly and I still can't fix it. And not only drawing, but that's a different topic.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 19, 2021)

hey wait a fuckin second is this where the discord group started


----------



## PaxTerra (Oct 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> hey wait a fuckin second is this where the discord group started


 Yes indeed! ;D


----------



## PaxTerra (Oct 19, 2021)

Wulf the Jackal said:


> Damn, I wish I was this motivated to draw. But eh, the problem is in me mostly and I still can't fix it. And not only drawing, but that's a different topic.


Don't be too hard on yourself. <3 Take care of yourself first.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

PaxTerra said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself. <3 Take care of yourself first.


Last time I tried drawing was months ago. Drawing on paper is like the most frustrating thing for me to do. 
Maybe it's never too late, but I really prefer to learn drawing earlier, while I'm free all of the time.


----------



## PaxTerra (Oct 19, 2021)

Wulf the Jackal said:


> Last time I tried drawing was months ago. Drawing on paper is like the most frustrating thing for me to do.
> Maybe it's never too late, but I really prefer to learn drawing earlier, while I'm free all of the time.


It's never too late to learn how to draw.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

PaxTerra said:


> It's never too late to learn how to draw.


I knew you'd say that, that's pretty common for me to hear. And I mean, it is true.
The issue is, I do the same literally every single day, that is just sitting on PC and most of the time doing nothing much.
I don't even play games most of the time, unlike before.
I wish to learn drawing and animating in 2D as well as modelling and animating in 3D.
And yes I sure do know it'll take hella long for me to learn these stuff. Depends on how much time I will be spending for these.
Oh, and of course I'll start with 2D stuff first, or 3D, I do not know yet.
I imagine too much that I want to show people what I imagine. Showing my imagination through drawings, animations.

Basically, I have potential that I can't realize. That's mostly the problem with me.


----------



## PaxTerra (Oct 27, 2021)

Update!

We are still accepting new members so if you want to be part a supportive community where you will get regular feedback and tips on how to improve your art, please post your Discord name here or message me and I will add you!


----------



## Gailrin (Nov 11, 2021)

Gailrin#4915

This sounds wonderful. Feel free to add me!


----------



## PaxTerra (Nov 11, 2021)

Gailrin said:


> Gailrin#4915
> 
> This sounds wonderful. Feel free to add me!


Yes! I send you the link!


----------



## PaxTerra (Dec 11, 2021)

Still on the fence about joining Art Gainz? We are still open for new members! While we are primarily a furry art group, everyone is welcomed to join us! We help each others with tips, tutorials, references and constructive criticism! So if you want to be part of a community that help each others reach our artistic peaks, send me a message with your discord link and I add you! <3


----------



## N1k0 (Dec 11, 2021)

I would love to join this too! I have more often problems with proportion and landscapes. But sadly I have nobody who can give me feedback on that.


----------



## PaxTerra (Dec 11, 2021)

N1k0 said:


> I would love to join this too! I have more often problems with proportion and landscapes. But sadly I have nobody who can give me feedback on that.


Awesome! Check your conversations! ^_^


----------

